# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  tea or coffee?

## enfield

or lemonade? (summer IS just around the corner).

summer: "hi im summer! move over spring, it's summertime! *radiates energy*

spring: "no no summer, its still spring, you need to wait your turn. take your lemonade and go sit down, there's some nice crisp spring air to enjoy and look! the flowers are blooming. isn't spring wonderful?"

summer: "summer waits for no one!" *takes an indignant swig of lemonade*

spring: "summer waits for spring!"

summer: "summer waits FOR NO ONE!" *sloshes lemonade*

spring: "summer waits FOR SPRING!"

then they fight and spring wins but not without losing some ground to summer for awhile there. so it gets abnormally hot for spring time but then it goes back to spring weather once summer has cooled down and is sitting in the chair in the shade where she was supposed to stay all along with her lemonade until it was her turn. until it was summer.

----------


## Koalafan

I tend to prefer coffee purely for the increase caffeine buzz  :Tongue:  but also the taste is really good!  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I wasn't a big tea fan and then I discovered David's Tea. I want the whole entire store. I still consider myself a bigger coffee fan though.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Coffee all the way! I love everything about it.. the smell, the taste .. too bad it worsens my anxiety, otherwise I'd drink several cups a day  :Tongue: 
Fortunately I've found some pretty good decaf blends for my espresso machine so life is good again!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

It's that time of morning!!  :Hyper:

----------


## Chloe

Don't like coffee smells too strong and I'm allergic to tea gives me a dodgie stomach  ::(:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Black tea for me  :Coffee:

----------


## L

Mango and orange tea, tummmy!

----------


## Koalafan

Had some green tea this morning!  ::D:

----------


## Rawr

Sweet Tea ♥

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'd say I drink coffee more than tea, but I like both.

----------


## merc

Tea

----------


## CeCe

tea for me as well.

----------


## Jessica_

*Sweet Tea & Green Tea*  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jazz

Coffee all the way ^^ for whatever reason even during the summer i drink it hot. love it =)

----------


## nothing

Neither. They both taste absolutely awful IMO and caffeine gives me some seriously intense panic attacks. Organic blackberry lemonade and water are the only two things I drink now.

----------


## Hexagon

I prefer herbal tea. Coffee, I hate the stuff, but I've started drinking it for a couple of reasons. Reason 1 is caffeine. I tried sugar, but it doesn't really seem to help, so I don't bother, and just drink it all in one go.

----------


## Sagan

Both make me shake and hear voices  ::s: cared:

----------


## Chantellabella

Sweet tea!

----------


## Dark Knight

Tea  :hearts:

----------


## Dark Knight

> Both make me shake and hear voices cared:



even if it's decaffeinated?

----------


## Sagan

No it's fine then. It's the caffeine that screws me up. I would choose tea in this case. Raspberry iced tea  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Both. I prefer coffee but I like tea as well. I don't think I could survive for long without coffee though  :Coffee:

----------


## Monowheat

I am one of the coffee addicted masses.

----------


## Koalafan

> I am one of the coffee addicted masses.



Haha same here!  ::D:

----------


## Paragon

Probably not right for a Brit but I prefer green tea or coffee  ::):

----------


## Air Caterpillar

coffeecoffeecoffee

----------


## Otherside

Er, hello? Coffee??? How can you beat that "WAKE UP" feeling it gives you???

----------


## Dorothy K.

coffee

----------


## Doseone

Neither tbh.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Botttth!!!!!

----------


## Koalafan

I'll take coffee for 200 Alex!

----------


## fetisha

coffee

----------


## lethargic nomad

Coffee is a must.  Tea I only have occasionally.  Sometimes I have it to relax and sometimes as a pick-me-up when it's too late in the day to have another cup of coffee.

----------


## fetisha

> Coffee is a must.  Tea I only have occasionally.  Sometimes I have it to relax and sometimes as a pick-me-up when it's too late in the day to have another cup of coffee.



I have that tea at home, thats the only tea I like since I'm not the biggest fan of tea.

----------

